# NSURLErrorDomain error -1



## Jstk (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello

I have recently been trying to download a file but every time that I've tried, the download stops at the exact same point, saying that it is "unable to complete the download". It gives the error message: NSURLErrorDomain error -1. What does this mean and how can I fix it?? Help!! :upset::sigh::sad:


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

What are you trying to download?


----------

